# Iron Horse Warrior 3.3



## Defender219 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey guy's I just recently bought an Iron Horse Warrior 3.3 and it seems awesome. I like all the parts on it, I just want to here your opinions for this bike. I have just been riding this year, and like doing trails, and some little jumps and stuff. I am not sure if this bike is okay for jumps...any info? I got it for 600 dollers regular 700. Thanks.


----------



## Defender219 (Jun 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## theRuss (Jun 30, 2007)

reviews

RSCycles


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

Warrior 3 line is decent, and with the odd ".3" I'd guess you bought it at Dick's Sporting goods or someplace like that. As an SMU, I'm not sure what all components are on it, but the Warrior 3 and 3.5's we sell at my store are pretty good. Forks are a bit spongy, but extremely durable, with only one exception--the derailleur hanger. Lower end IH bikes seem to have very weak derailleur hangers. I'd be leery to go jumping with it, but trail stuff should be fine,as that is what it is made for. Just go out and enjoy it!


----------



## Defender219 (Jun 22, 2007)

Yea man lol. I only go off small jumps and drops nothing big. What would be a too big off jump/drop?


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

I have/had the same bike. I pretty much changed everything. I've only kept the rims, hubs, and frame (but those will all go next year).

I loved it when I first started, then I started to get serious and more demanding of my bike so I ended up upgrading most of the ride. I really recommend that you upgrade that Dart 1 in the front, a good $250-$300 will give you a noticeable jump in performance and feel.

Anyways, ride it like there's no tomorrow!

EDIT: Dude is right about the RD hanger.


----------



## Defender219 (Jun 22, 2007)

Ya man I always ride it like no tomorrow haha.


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

Defender219 said:


> Ya man I always ride it like no tomorrow haha.


Don't worry about the frame so much. Double-butted 6061 is pretty decent.


----------



## Defender219 (Jun 22, 2007)

Yea that's what the guy said when I was deciding on this and the Maverick. He said the warrior's pedals, forks, frame, and basically everything lol is better on it. But he did mention the frame was very very durable.l\


----------



## aridese (Aug 12, 2006)

Definitely correct about the derailleur hanger; that thing is WEAK. I had a IH Warrior Expert and the hanger broke once riding on my driveway (but the bike was just brand new, never ridden... must've been a dud)... Iron Horse sent me another one, free, straight away. Good company, but try to crash on the non drive side..


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

Defender219 said:


> Yea that's what the guy said when I was deciding on this and the Maverick. He said the warrior's pedals, forks, frame, and basically everything lol is better on it. But he did mention the frame was very very durable.l\


My only complaint is that the paint chips easy (stupid rocks and derailleur). Well, what'dya expect from a $600 bike?


----------



## Defender219 (Jun 22, 2007)

Ya man that's okay about the paint, well for me 600 is kinda expensive for a bike, cuz I'm not hardcore. I will save up and upgrade thing's in time. But this is fine for me


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

Defender219 said:


> Ya man that's okay about the paint, well for me 600 is kinda expensive for a bike, cuz I'm not hardcore. I will save up and upgrade thing's in time. But this is fine for me


You say that now... *Snickers*


----------



## Defender219 (Jun 22, 2007)

Why..I barely do anything. It should be fine. It's been going great so far.....It's like my first bike idiot.


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

I think he means that while it's fine for you now,at some point you will catch the "fever" and will never be satisfied with what you have.I really don't think he meant to be offensive at all.

Nice bike,have fun with it!

Chris


----------



## Defender219 (Jun 22, 2007)

Ya man I hear ya'. If I continue to really, really enjoy biking I will get a new bike and maybe try to sell my old one. But chea this ones great for now.


----------



## mountainbikertb (Dec 16, 2006)

In the begining of the summer I bought a Iron Horse Warrior Race and its been really awsom. Its been my first year really getting into riding and I'm already hearing that inner voice to get more everyone was talking about. That urge has been suppressed though because I recently found out I'm moving from a small town in Pennsylvania(not many trails) to Eugene, Oregon(alot of trails) and I can't wait to try out the new dirt. So good luck with your new bike and I hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine.


----------



## Defender219 (Jun 22, 2007)

Ya thanks a lot man, I was just riding today and it was lot's of fun.


----------

